
Ask HN: How to you share url with your team? - jiten_bansal
There are many tools to share url publicly or store&#x2F;bookmark privately. But how do you share url with a a team or team members?
======
sheraz
Funny you ask this -- I'm working on a project that solves this exact use
case:

[http://www.curabase.com](http://www.curabase.com)

We were just on Show HN [1] and Product Hunt earlier this week.

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11629489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11629489)

[2] -
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/curabase](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/curabase)

Wow, there must be something in the ether as there have been a string of Ask
HN/Show HN questions around links and bookmarks...

~~~
jiten_bansal
Looks like papaly.com

------
rt2016
Slack, and even good old-fashioned email, are pretty helpful for quick shares.
If you're looking for something more persistent, there's a lack of great
solutions at the moment.

